# Looking for a neew smart phone



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Just chewed up my smart phone with my zero turn.........

Looking for an unlocked esim smart phone and would like to get a large one that will also replace my tablet so it needs to have some memory. Current service is with Verizon with only a few months left and may or may not change providers..
I will not buy one from a provider.
Suggestions?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Wife and I both have LG Tracphone bought off Home Shopping Network for about 70 bucks on sale. They came with 1500min talk and 1500 texts and some data (don't know the amount, I never use it for that) that is good for a year.... which is way plenty for us...6 months, I haven't used 25% of either. It operates on Verizon network, which is the only one that will pick up at home. 

Replacement year's 1500/1500 from Tracphone is $125, so if the same phone deal is still on at HSN in November, we'll simply buy new phones and sway our numbers to it.


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

Can’t go wrong with a iPhone. My 6s plus has treated me well over the past couple year and it operates on Verizon. When this one dies it will be replace with another iPhone on Verizon. Yes the monthly bill is at a premium but my phone works every where I go


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

po boy said:


> Just chewed up my smart phone with my zero turn.........
> 
> Looking for an unlocked esim smart phone and would like to get a large one that will also replace my tablet so it needs to have some memory. Current service is with Verizon with only a few months left and may or may not change providers..
> I will not buy one from a provider.
> Suggestions?



If esim is a reqirement theb you have a smaller set of options. I would be more interested in multi carrier support over esim. 
Esim also forces you into high dollar phones. About the cheapest esim phone would be the pixel 3a @400. from there your talking apple xr and pixel 3 xl in the $1000 range.

If esim is not a requirement and you just want multi carrier the pixel xl can be had used for around $125. If you want a low cost pretty smart phone the Huawei nexus 6p can be found around $75... 

If


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have a IPhone 6s. 
Phone before that was an IPhone 5C. Both work very well.
Wife uses Samsung tablets from a Mega to her current Galaxy J7 ($99 @ Walmart).


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Mr. Pixie and I both have iPhone 6S plus, and I can (for the most part) read it without my glasses.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies..

I have an old 5 C from At&T, but where I lived 4G service was so bad I missed a lot of calls. Switched to Verizon to get cell service and have a jet pack for internet also. My reception is good, but don't want to lock into one network just in case better service becomes available through the other network. I want this to be my last phone. Currently I watch about 2 hours of news on my phone each day and at least 10 hours of radio or music through Pandora. I get very fee w calls or text, but use more than 50 gigs a month............... Cell and Internet runs $94 per month.. There are not many internet providers available and the Jetpack works for me. I have had Hughes, Dish and Direct for internet and will not go back to any one of those.
Leaning toward this....


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

GTX63 said:


> I have a IPhone 6s.
> Phone before that was an IPhone 5C. Both work very well.
> Wife uses Samsung tablets from a Mega to her current *Galaxy J7* ($99 @ Walmart).


I have a Galaxy 10.1 but want to get down to one device for phone and tablet


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The Galaxy S9 has a 6" screen and the Galaxy 10 has well, a 10" screen. If you are using it as you phone, tv and browser I'd go with what you already have. The S9 is $600, ouch. The G10 is already yours. Wifi and phone for less than $100 is pretty good.
My wife likes the larger tablets for the streaming and reading. She also has a "coloring" app for killing time.
I like my I6 for it's pocket/truck console size.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

GTX63 said:


> The Galaxy S9 has a 6" screen and the Galaxy 10 has well, a 10" screen. If you are using it as you phone, tv and browser I'd go with what you already have. The S9 is $600, ouch. The G10 is already yours. Wifi and phone for less than $100 is pretty good.
> My wife likes the larger tablets for the streaming and reading. She also has a "coloring" app for killing time.
> I like my I6 for it's pocket/truck console size.


The 10 is wifi only..
Walmart has Universal Unlocked phones from the 100's to 500+. They displayed a LG Stylo with 6.2 screen and 32 megs for 299 but did not have a new in box and the guy in that department is a moron!
I got a Moto Z3 with 6.2 inch screen and 64 GB for $521.. At Verizon and it is a Universal Unlocked meaning I can take it to any provider regardless of network..


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I have Verizon. 
4 years ago when DD suggested I move into the 21st century and get rid of my flip phone, I went to the Verizon store. They GAVE me a I-phone 6s, with all the accessories (off the shelf- new). I'm on their cheapest plan - unlimited calls and text for about 50.00.
Maybe you can talk to them and get something similar.....


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Wolf mom said:


> I have Verizon.
> 4 years ago when DD suggested I move into the 21st century and get rid of my flip phone, I went to the Verizon store. They GAVE me a I-phone 6s, with all the accessories (off the shelf- new). I'm on their cheapest plan - unlimited calls and text for about 50.00.
> Maybe you can talk to them and get something similar.....


I use my phone for Live News about 3 hours a day, talk radio and music about 9 hours a day. My data use runs 50 G per month and have beyond unlimited to get the data I need. My bill includes Internet also.


----------

